# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته ی کنکور

## Alireza.koohi

سلام‌دوستان من امسال 97 کنکور تجربی دارم ولی میدونم خراب میکنم‌ و میخوام‌ سال 98کنکور انسانی نظام قدیم بدم،ولی با هرکی صحبت میکنم چندتا دلیل میاره و میگه اینکارو نکن بضررته در حالی که خودم مطمئنم انسانی رتبه ی خوبی میارم،اینکه با مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی کنکور انسانی بدی بضررته و باعث میشه رتبه ی خوبی نیاری؟؟سوابق تحصیلی چجوری میشه؟واسه من دیگه تاثیری نمیزاره؟

----------


## tabrizcity

*حاجی سوابق تحصیلی که برا هیچ کس تاثیر نداره در ضمن مثبته چه 10 باشی چه 20 فرق خاصی نداره برات*

----------

